# UPDATE-Rescued. Another NY Golden on Death Row!!



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh I hope he finds a safe place.... Keep us posted.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

What is a New Hope rescue?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This was posted on Wall-E's page on FB-

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...885.1073742927.152876678058553&type=3&theater



> OK - just rec'd this from ACC..."Based on behavior evaluation and need for additional training, we feel that is it is best for Wall-E to be placed with one of our New Hope Partners. "


There is more info on Wall E's page, reading through the posts, Wall-E has a bite history, liability issues were part of the reasons he was owner surrendered.

A GR Rescue Group has filed the paperwork to adopt/pull him from the shelter.

All this info is taken from his page.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldenhopeful said:


> What is a New Hope rescue?


Here is the adoption/rescue info for the NYC ACC-

Â» Must Read


Adopt an Animal from NYC ACC
Begin here to save an animal on death row. Time is critical. This will guide you efficiently through the ACC’s process.

animalcarecontrol

The easiest and best way to adopt a NYC shelter animal is to go to the shelter and adopt direct. The ACC has two areas on its website where the public can start the direct adoption process.

If you cannot foster or adopt one of these animals directly from the ACC, then per NYC ACC rules, you must work with a rescue group that is an approved New Hope Partner. For animals on the TBD list, most rescues prefer someone local (Tri-State/New England/PA/VA areas) because time is of the essence and home visits are often required by the rescue groups.

Animal Care & Control of NYC (AC&C) : About AC&C


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Comments on Facebook say he is out of the shelter, pulled by a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

Have just looked at facebook.
Can you attach the link where it says that!
I AM PRAYING you are right!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*???*

SEEMS they are questioning whether Wall-E is safe or not:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...---------------------------------------------


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I read a comment saying he had been pulled. There is someone who has been approved for Adoption through one of the New Hope Partner Rescues.

Quite a bit of back and forth going on in some of the comments.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

I read that comment, too, a comment by a Jenna and then someone said that she is not qualified to say that -only the shelter is.
I guess he is not in the safe folder yet!
I am really concerned about him as there is so much confusion and arguing going on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Plus he was listed on the same FB page with Charlie, there were comments from people about Charlie and Wall-E on that page. 

It was really confusing.

I haven't checked that page yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wall-E*

According to a rescue friend I have in New York, she sent her friends to the shelter yesterday and they were told that Wall-E was rescued. They don't give out the name of the rescue, but I am so GRATEFUL to hear that!
THANK YOU!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Karen, I updated the thread title. 

If you hear anything different on his status, let me know and I'll change the title.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks!! You're a doll!


----------

